# Jetting Treasures!



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I was jetting a under driveway culvert pipe today and after about 20 feet my warthog nozzle would double back and start coming back out toward me. No big figured all the heavy mud packed up. I usually put a pipe on to make it so it can't double back but didn't have one with me. So I switched to a nozzle called a Flounder which is a very flat super heavy nozzle designed to ride the bottom of the pipe and clean the bottom of large pipes. Sent it through and wham! Out pops this basketball! We new it was coming as my worker could see it so he got the camera out to catch the moment. The basketball really caused a lot of problems as a lot of houses where on this line and it had lots and lots of mud in it. The street was getting the water since nothing could pass in the pipe and it all turned to ice and a car smashed into the peoples yard who called us. This was using 25 GPM 4000 PSi and 1/2" hose. 3rd jetting job of the day.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been looking for that, give it back!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

JK949 said:


> I've been looking for that, give it back!


did you get your ball back?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

JK949 said:


> I've been looking for that, give it back!


So your the ball bandit!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

That guy with the tennis ball in the toilet, he needs to chew better.


----------



## AndrewCopper (Feb 8, 2013)

Wooooahhh really a tennis ball?most of the time I know tissue paper at the one being cause of a toilet blocked.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

